# d-link or tp-link?



## yashxxx (Nov 10, 2014)

I am getting a bsnl bb connection.so I need a router.
I will be using 2 laptops and 2 mobiles in a 2bhk flat.
I have shortlisted 2 routers
1. D-link 2750u
2. Tp-link w8968
Which one is better and why?
 Btw tp-link dealer and service center is not available in my city (patna).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 10, 2014)

*www.digit.in/forum/networking/188022-wifi-router-modem-mtnl-broadband.html


----------



## Reloaded (Nov 11, 2014)

If you need it for mtnl then D-link 2750u, i bought the same recently and dont have a single disconnection after using this router.  It has one click wizard setup so u dont have to worry about the settings. 

Box contains lan & phone cable , splitter, cd and manual. 

Another reason to buy it its recommended by mtnl User Guide - MTNL Mumbai


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 11, 2014)

+1 to W8968


----------



## yashxxx (Nov 13, 2014)

I am getting bsnl broadband.


----------

